# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  برنامه ریزی درسی برای آمادگی آزمون 10  مرداد کانون فرهنگی آموزش قلمچی

## farzam1997

به نام خدا

*برنامه ریزی درسی برای آمادگی آزمون 10  مرداد کانون فرهنگی آموزش قلمچی*



سلام خدمت همه ی کنکوری های عزیز که سرنوشت خودشون رو در کنکور 94 میخواهند رقم بزنند، این برنامه ریزی رو من ، محمد صدری دهاقانی که خودم مثل شما سال دیگه کنکور دارم براتون گذاشتم. این برنامه با همه ی برنامه هایی که مشاورین محترم به دانش آموزان میدهند خیلی خیلی فرق داره، من دانش آموزم و من همتون رو درک میکنم . من خودم برای خودم بهترین برنامه رو نوشتم و تصمیم گرفتم این برنامه رو در این سایت قرار بدم تا بقیه استفاده کنند . این برنامه از شنبه 28 تیر شروع میشه تا 10 مرداد ! یعنی این برنامه هدفش آزمون 10 مرداده و اگه بتونید این برنامه رو عمل کنید ترازتون از 6500 بیشتر خواهد شد. من بازم برای هر آزمون قلم چی این برنامه رو بعد از پایان آزمون قبلی در اینجا قرار خواهم داد. تا یادم نرفته بگم که این برنامه فقط فقط برای رشته ی تجربی می باشد. چون خودم تجربی هستم. باتشکر از همتون

----------


## farzam1997

UP

----------


## mk.meydani

آپ

----------


## abolfazln

من تاپيك رو دير ديدم وگرنه برنامه رو تو دفتر برنامه ريزيم مينوشتم و اجراش ميكردم

حتما براي آزموناي بعدي هم بزار

تشكر

----------


## M o h a m m a d

خیلی خوب بود :Yahoo (1): 
یعنی واقعا خوب بود :Yahoo (4): 
 :22: 
فقط من یکی2تا نکته اضافه بگم *هر کی خواست* مد نظر قرار بده :Yahoo (1): 
به نظرم زیست رو هر روز تو برنامه داشته باشید به این صورت که از شنبه تا پنج شنبه مطالعه و تست داشته باشید و جمعه رو بذارید واسه مرور و جمع بندی(قرار هم نیست شما حتما توی1جمعه برنامه ی زیست1هفتت رو جمع بندی کنی!!!فرض کنیم شما هفته ای2فصل میخونی جمع بندی1فصلش هم کافیه)
فیزیک:شنبه-2شنبه-3شنبه-5شنبه    و   ریاضی:یک شنبه-4شنبه!   و1بازه ی زمانی تو روز جمعه رو1هفته در میون به یکی از اینا(فیزیک و ریاضی) اختصاص بدید!

1رفع ابهام!
ریاضی رو کمتر گذاشتم چون بچه های تجربی اکثرا مشکل دارن باهاش !!
راهش فرار کردن ازش نیست راهش اولویت بندی هست شما میتونیدبا40-50درصد ریاضی هم به هدف هاتون برسید!
پس به نسبت اولویت هاتون(اینکه چی رو بخونید چی رو کنار بذارید)زمان معین کنین!
فیزیک رو بیشتر گذاشتم چون کمتر کسی پیدا میشه که از مطالب این درس حذف کنه /// از طرفی حتی اگر حذف کنه چون به پیچیدگی و سختی ریاضی نیست ارزش زمان گذاشتن داره و راحتتر میشه توش به موفقیت رسید :Yahoo (1):

----------


## ThePriNcE

*سلام فراز جان
من به نظرم چنتا مسئله اومد که بگم راجع به برنامه.اول اینکه دستت درد نکنه بابت برنامه،ما کنکوریای 94 باید هوای همو داشته باشیم.من تابسون آزمون نمیدم و از مهر میرم قلمچی.
1-اینکه چرا برای درس شیمی دوم و سوم رو با هم گذاشتید،چون برای شیمی به نظر من حتما باید سال به سال باید بیایم جلو.
2-برای فیزیک هم بهتر نیست تو تابسون کل حرکت شناسی و دینامیک رو بخونیم چون مباحث گسترده ای هسن شاید تو مهر چون مدرسه میریم شاید اون جور که باید وشاید نشه جمعش کرد
3-برای ریاضی هم فک کنم از معادله و نامعادله شروع کنیم بهتره
*

----------

